# Problems with vision



## Thissucks (May 4, 2007)

Does anyone have problems with their vision?
Sometimes it feels like a camera just went off or I was staring into the sun.

just wondering if anyone else has these problems.

-jay

also, has anyone tried that self-help book they advertise here?
Is it any good?


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah, I have it most of the time. I kinda used to it already. My vision is so unreal. It's hard to think about how to decribe it. Maybe like underwater?

And I didn't read any books about the subject. I would also love to hear from someone who read it.

Welcome. by the way.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

My vision comes and goes it's a bit weird. Sometimes I need glasses to read, sometimes I don't. I don't really know why.


----------



## Rhavencraft (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, my vision was affected by my DR. Everything seemed a little off kilter. Like everything was made of paper cutt-outs. Very 2-dimentional. When this disorder first struck me, the doctor thought that I had head congestion from a cold and that was what was messing with my vision. 
Although my vision (at least for the most part) is back to normal, I do get the 2-d vision when my anxiety is at its highest.


----------



## KKSlider1337 (Apr 24, 2007)

I can see what you mean there, Rhavencraft. The way this affects your vision is incredibly bizarre, as you said it looks like you're living in a pop-up book. What I find even weirder is how people and other things can seem smaller, like your total perception is distorted.

One thing I would like to ask as I'm new, I see you mention it and I've seen it in other places that DP/DR is related to anxiety disorders, what exactly does this mean? :? I don't think I seem to suffer with any kind of anxiety...


----------



## aldo1987 (Jun 12, 2006)

thissucks, sounds like ur talking about visual snow to me , i still suffer from this a lot, despite great improvement with my dp, its a real pain in the ass but you find ways of working around it. sometimes mine gets so bad i can hardly read words on a page, letters just disappear into little blips of light. run a search on the forum for visual snow and u will find more info


----------

